# 0704 gib-lock handle



## outsider347 (Jan 14, 2015)

Hello. wondering if anyone has a better solution the the awkward plastic gib  lock handle s?
Tks Gents
ed


----------



## SEK_22Hornet (Jan 14, 2015)

I have been thinking of how to replace mine - I have bent both front handles when they swing down and get caught when moving the table back. My old round column mill has a threaded bolt with a flat tab pinned into it. I've been thinking of either making something like it or seeing what else I could find myself.


----------



## tmarks11 (Jan 14, 2015)

Mcmaster sells cast zinc handles that work pretty well for gib locks.

i used them for all the gib locks on my lathe.

http://www.mcmaster.com/#control-handles/=vgwggg


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 14, 2015)

I havent hada probleh with mine. You do know that thay are adjustble ? Puull the handle out and adjust where needed. I have an I-gauging scale mounted on the front of my table. So I took the plastic handle off and use a socket .


----------



## JohnsonFabrication (Jan 15, 2015)

I second the handles from McMaster-Carr, they are much better quality than the ones that come with the machine. I replaced all of mine with them. If you want to get really fancy, they have them in stainless steel also, at a hefty price tag )


----------



## darkzero (Jan 15, 2015)

I also replaced all my gib lock handles with the ones from Mcmaster. All mine were just the cheap leaf type handles (PM45 mill). No one carried the size I wanted (screw size vs handle length), I made my own combination so that they would clear my bed with no chance of breaking.













I don't know who makes the ones Mcmaster sells but Kipp also makes nice quality multi position handles. I installed a Kipp on my lathe for the carriage lock.


----------



## kizmit99 (Jan 15, 2015)

kd4gij said:


> I havent hada probleh with mine. You do know that thay are adjustble ? Puull the handle out and adjust where needed. I have an I-gauging scale mounted on the front of my table. So I took the plastic handle off and use a socket .



I'm in a similar situation - IGaging scale that interfered with the original gib locks.  I replaced mine with knobs similar to these that I picked up at Ace Hardware:




Only problem with them is there's not enough leverage to tighten the gibs tight enough to firmly lock the table.  Because of that, I would have to rate them a C- but thought I'd throw out another alternative...


----------



## outsider347 (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks to all for the McMaster  tip

The SS are a bit $$$ for me so I ll get the cast zinc



Man, I have so much to get caught up with in my shop.
 Just getting back to it after a difficult prostate surgery Dec 2013, then started a house addition in June that continued til Nov 14.
Landscaping to finish this year, then I hope to get back to "real retirement" 

Regards 
ed


----------

